
Git PSA: git-rev-parse - fanf2
https://blog.plover.com/2017/11/30/#git-rev-parse
======
zck
> But more important than the command itself is the manual for the command.
> Whether you expect to use this command, you should read its manual.

Let's look at the manual for `git rev-parse` ([https://git-scm.com/docs/git-
rev-parse](https://git-scm.com/docs/git-rev-parse)):

> git-rev-parse - Pick out and massage parameters

This is one of my big problems with git. It seems like the documentation is
written for the people that already know the things in the documentation. Who
on earth learns anything from "pick out and massage parameters"?

Then, the full description:

> Many Git porcelainish commands take mixture of flags (i.e. parameters that
> begin with a dash -) and parameters meant for the underlying `git rev-list`
> command they use internally and flags and parameters for the other commands
> they use downstream of `git rev-list`. This command is used to distinguish
> between them.

This, too, is not helpful. It's just overdetailed and underinformative.

